# Aufbau/Robustheit KompaktWaKü Schläuche



## NerdFlanders (5. Februar 2015)

*Aufbau/Robustheit KompaktWaKü Schläuche*

Ist es gefährlich wenn die Schläuche einer KompaktWaKü auf der Backplate einer Grafikkarte aufliegen? Meine Befürchtung ist dass das Gummi porös/undicht wird und so Schaden verursacht - immerhin wird die Rückseite einer 980 schon mal 90°C und mehr heiß...


----------



## SEK-Medic (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Aufbau/Robustheit KompaktWaKü Schläuche*

Puh das würde ich definitiv vermeiden...auf Dauer kann das keinesfalls gut sein.


----------



## Stefan_CASEMODDING (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Aufbau/Robustheit KompaktWaKü Schläuche*

auf keinen fall kann das gut gehen =( 

würd den schlauch mit irgendwas kabelbinder, Klettbinder oder so ein wenig anheben .. so das er nicht mehr aufliegt


----------

